# 1xAA Round-up Review - Part IV - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & more!



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2009)

_*REVIEWER'S NOTE:* This is the Part IV of my multi-stage 1xAA round-up review, similar to my 2xAA and 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review threads.

To compare the current crop of 1xAA lights to earlier lights, please see my earlier 1xAA threads:_
Part III: Liteflux LF5; Rexlight 2.1; Jetbeam C-LE v2, NiteCore Defender Infinity; Fenix L1D; Olight T15 (2007); LumaPower LM31; JetBeam Jet-I PRO (R2); Zebralight H50; JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS (Q5) 
Part II: Rexlight 2.1; DealExtreme X.1; Jetbeam C-LE v1.2; Fenix L1DCE (Q2), L1D-R100, L1Tv2.0-R080; MTE 5-Stage Cree, 5-Stage R100; Kai 5-Stage Cree; Lumapower LM-301; Liteflux LF5; Ultrafire C3 5-stage
Part I: Rexlight 2.0; DealExtreme X.1, X.V; Jetbeam MK IIX, C-LE v1.0, C-LE v1.2; Fenix L1D-CE (P4)[/I]

_For a discussion of the color rendition properties of different emitters and tint bins, please see my comparison thread: Color Rendition and Tint Comparison: Cree, Rebel, GDP, Nichia_

*Warning: this post is *very* pic and text heavy!* 

_*UPDATE June 10, 2009:* Added Olight I15 and NiteCore EZAA to the review._

*The contenders*:










From left to right: Duracell alkaline battery; Eagletac P10A; Fenix L1D, LD10; ICON Rogue 1; ITP C7; JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS, Element E3P; Liteflux LF5XT; LRI Proton Pro. 









From left to right: Duracell alkaline battery; Lumapower Connexion X2; NiteCore Defender Infinity (NDI), D10-GDP; Olight T15; Regalight EDC; Tiablo TL-1; Zebralight H50.

Not shown are the Olight Infinitum I15 and NiteCore EZAA.

*Size and weights (without battery):*

Eagletac P10A: 76.1g
Fenix L1D: 48.7g
Fenix LD10: 48.9g
ICON Rogue 1: 85.7g
ITP C7: 76.4g
JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS: 56.5g
JetBeam Element E3P: 105.0g
Liteflux LF5XT: 53.9g
LRI Proton Pro: 30.3g
Lumapower Connexion X2: 37.4g
NiteCore Defender Infinity: 44.1g
NiteCore D10: 41.3g
NiteCore EZAA: 20.9g
Olight I15: 52.5g
Olight T15: 53.3g
Regalight EDC: 63.6g
Tiablo TL-1: 61.3g
Zebralight H50: 18g

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes that run for >24hrs - those are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Beamshots:*

All up-close beamshots are at ~0.5 meter from a white wall, on Max/Turbo/100% with a Sanyo Eneloop (NiMH). 

*1/25sec, f3.2*

























*1/100sec, f3.2*

























*1/800sec, f3.2*

















Note: although not shown, the Olight I15 has the same reflector and beam pattern as the Olight T15 and ITP C7 above.

*Output/Throw Summary Chart*

For all comparisons, Throw refers to the square-root of lux at 1m, taken with a lightmeter (raw lux values included in brackets). Max refers to the initial maximum output of the light in my lightbox (i.e. Max/Turbo/100%, depending on terminology used for that light). Min refers to the initial minimum output the light is capable of. Ceiling bounce refers to luxmeter measures taken on the floor of a small window-less room with the light in candle-mode (i.e. on the floor, pointed at the ceiling).











*Ramping Comparison:*











Note: the Liteflux LF5XT is only continuously-variable in its programming mode, which is non-visually linear and long running (>40 secs, not shown). The programming mode also allows you step through outputs in a visually linear manner, with ~14 discrete steps (shown above, with a dotted line).

*Runtime Comparison* 

*A comment on these graphs: There is a lot more to a light's performance than its runtime.* I've tried to give some context for each light's overall performance and value in the individual light discussions at the end of the review. The purpose of these graphs is to simply let you quickly compare output/runtime at a glance. Note that there can be considerable variability in output and runtime between different samples of the same light.

Lo/Med/Hi typically refer to relative output levels on multi-mode lights (in some cases, Min=Lo, Max=Hi). For continuously variable lights, I have tried to match variable output to similar values of the fixed multi-mode lights.


















































*Light Reviews*







*Eagletac P10A (Cree Q5):*

Like the P10A2 and P10C from my other round-up reviews, Eagletac lights use a basic 2-stage output system controlled by a twist of the head (similar to the Fenix LxT design).
Like Fenix, Eagletac appears to use a current-controlled low mode (i.e. no PWM) that produces very good runtime for its output level. The Lo mode is still relatively bright on the P10A - I would consider the two states to be Regular and Turbo, instead of Lo and Hi.
Like the P10C/P10A2, max output is extremely high on the Turbo mode, potentially highest in its class.
Although the light can run 1x14500 Li-ion, it is not officially supported by Eagletac. Similar to the Fenix lights, you loose defined output modes, and the light seems to run on something close to a direct drive pattern (i.e. incredibly bright initial output, gradual decay).
Note that the circuit on the P10A is different from the P10A2, which is optimized for 2xAA. See my discussion of the difference in this thread.
Reflector design on the P10A is very good, with a deep textured reflector that produces a lot throw with little in the way of Cree rings. Overall spillbeam width is fairly typical for this class of light.
Light uses a forward clicky switch that is recessed enough in the tailcap to still allow tailstanding. 
Light has anodized tailcap threads, allowing for lock-out.
Comes with a bidirectional clip that allows attachment in both bezel up and bezel down modes. Note that placement of the clip interfers somewhat with your ability to unscrew the tailcap.
Overall build quality is high, with a very solid feel. 
Light retails for ~$55.






*Fenix L1D and LD10 (Cree Q5):*
L1D Comparison Review: Fenix Rebel vs Cree: L1D/L1T/P2D OUTPUT, RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS! 

Fenix recently revised their classic P2D/L1D/L2D series with a new body design and nomenclature, now called the PD20/LD10/LD20. IMO, these changes are mainly cosmetic - most of the minor revisions to the circuit were quietly introduced to over time on the original series (e.g. reverse polarity protection, slightly lower Lo mode, etc).
The head is interchangeable on these three body builds (1xCR123A, 1xAA, 2xAA). The new body plan features anti-roll additions to the body, a revised tailcap, and revised reflector with slightly more throw than the original design.
Spillbeam width is slightly narrower on my LD10 compared to my L1D, but both are in the typical range for this class of light. 
The new head and body parts are also compatible with earlier P2D/LxD series parts.
Whereas the original series was available with a range of emitters over the years (including the Cree P4, Q2, Q5 and Rebel 080 and 100), the new series lights all have Cree Q5 emitters.
Fenix has remained the standard for excellent output/runtime efficiency on standard batteries. Note that my LD10 appears to have somewhat lower efficiency than my L1D-Q5, but this likely just reflects emitter variability from one sample to another.
Although low mode output has been reduced from earlier models, it remains higher than many of the PWM-based lights reviewed here.
On 14500 Li-ion, you loose all the low modes initially, as the light runs in direct drive from max output until it hits the prescribed lower mode output level. At that point, it then switches into regulation - but only briefly, as the battery is typically almost exhausted by then. 
Light comes with a reverse clicky and allows tailstanding. A protruding forward clicky is available from the L1T/L2T V2 series lights, but this is better suited to the simpler two-stage operation of those lights.
User interface is excellent on the Fenix lights, IMO. Twist the bezel to switch between Min and Turbo output modes. In Min mode, soft-press the clicky to access Med-Hi-Strobe. In Turbo, soft-press to access SOS.
Build quality is very good. Fit and finish is generally good, although I find the anti-roll edges on the new LD10 to be a bit sharp along the bottom. Fenix pouches are useful for carrying a number of 1xAA lights, although I personally prefer the original pouch of the LxD series.
Lights feature tailcap lock-out and reverse polarity protection. 
Currently, the L1D-Q5 retails for ~$50, and the LD10 for ~$55.






*ICON Rogue 1 (Cree Q5):*
Full review: ICON Rogue 1xAA Review: RUNTIMES, ANALYSIS, BEAMSHOTS and more! 

The ICON Rogue lights feature a unique circuit that steps down in output at various rates when run continuously. Restarting the light restores full output.
Output level and regulated circuit pattern is virtually identical across all standard battery types (as opposed to most lights, which differ on different batteries).
Body design is also unique, with raised body tube flats (which I find are a bit too sharp). The Rogue 1 is currently the largest 1xAA light in my collection.
Overall output/runtime efficiency is comparable to a good PWM-based light, but the non-traditional regulation pattern may not be attractive to flashlight enthusiasts.
PWM frequency is detectable at non-max outputs (140 Hz during ramp down phase on Hi, 440 Hz on Lo).
Thanks to the heavily textured reflector, beam profile is very smooth and even, with little evidence of Cree rings. Spillbeam width is slightly wider than typical for this class of light.
The light cannot tailstand, but lock-out is available thanks to anodized threads in the head.
MRSP is ~$38. 






*ITP C7 (Cree Q5):*
Full Review: ITP C7 1AA Review - Regular and Tactical Versions - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!

The C7 is continuously-variable, with an innovative user interface: simply loosen the head to activate the ramp (i.e. no rapid switching required). To select your output level, tighten. See the full review for more info.
Comes in a Regular version with strobe and SOS mode (soft-press the reverse clicky), or a Tactical version without strobe/SOS and with a protruding forward clicky.
Output/runtime efficiency is good - about standard for a PWM-based continuously-variable light (PWM is at an undetectable frequency).
Note that I have observed some variability in terms of max output on different C7 samples (not shown above, but my C7T is not as bright on max, despite having equivalent runtimes when matched for output).
Build quality is good, with a two-stage textured/smooth reflector that appears identical to the early Olights (identical beam pattern).
The head is interchangeable with the 2xAA body tube and 1xCR123A body tube/tailcap, sold separately (i.e. ITP C8 and C9). This allows you to play "lego" by buying different possible battery configurations for one light (i.e. Like Fenix P2/LxD series, Surefire E-series, etc).
Regular format light can tailstand, but not the Tactical model. Both lights feature tailcap lock-out.
ITP C7 retails for ~$40, and various body tube parts are available separately. 






*JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS (Cree Q5): *
Full review: JetBeam 2AA Jet-I PRO EX V2.0 Review: Comparisons with Jet-I PRO IBS and more.

Note: the Jet-I PRO IBS is the same as the Jet-I PRO EX V2 (2xAA) shown above, but with a 1xAA battery tube. For all runtimes, I have run the head on my original Jet-I PRO body. The original Jet-I PRO was a limited production run with defined output levels and a Cree R2 emitter. It was replaced by a Q5 version with the continuously-variable IBS interface - the Jet-I PRO IBS.
The Jet-I PRO IBS features a number of minor build changes from the original Jet-I PRO - most notably a slightly protruding reverse clicky that is easier to activate (but can still tailstand, if a bit wobbly) and a plan bezel ring (original Jet-I PRO had a brass ring).
The IBS interface has also been revised from the earlier Jet-I MK IBS, and is adjusted for AA batteries (e.g. 50% flash and ramp are now visually linear for standard batteries). Max output on 14500 Li-ion is also reduced from previous iterations of the IBS circuit.
Overall output/runtime efficiency of the IBS circuit is typically not as high as some of the newer continuously-variable lights.
Jet-I PRO has one of the highest levels of throw of any of my 1xAA lights. Spillbeam width is slightly narrower than most lights of this class.
Build quality is high, with type III anodizing, reverse polarity protection and tailcap lock-out.
Current retail price ~$65.






*JetBeam Element E3P (Cree Q5):*
Full review: JetBeam Element E3 & E3P Review: 1AA Stainless Steel lights

Note: The Element also comes in a Cree Q2 version - the E3 - with a rubber tailcap button instead of metal. Both are shown above (E3P comes with the diffuser).
The Element lights are made of stainless steel, in a brushed nickel finish. Stainless steel is more structurally durable than aluminium, and can be buffed to a variety of finishes. But it is also heavier, less effective at transferring heat, and cannot be anodized (so no battery lock-out possible).
The Elements are simple 2-stage lights, with mode switching controlled by a head twist (similar to Fenix LxT series and Eagletac lights).
Max output and output/runtime efficiency are less than the current-controlled Fenix or Eagletac offerings, although efficiency on Lo is pretty good.
Switch is a forward clicky, and the lights can tailstand.
Current retail price ~$55.






*Liteflux LF5XT (Cree R2 - now with Q5):*
Full review: LiteFlux LF5XT Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS, and more! 

The LF5XT features a fully programmable interface, similar to the Novatac 120P - but with more available features. 
The LF5XT originally shipped a Cree R2 emitter, but now comes with a Q5.
Output/runtime efficiency is acceptable, although not quite as high as some lights with simpler interfaces.
The light features an electronic switching mechanism, with a time delay between button press and circuit response.
Build quality is high, and the light features a deep reflector for good throw but somewhat narrow spillbeam. 
Tailstanding is possible, as is tailcap lock-out.
Original R2 version was ~$70, current Q5 version retail price is ~$60.






*LRI Photon Proton Pro (Cree, unknown flux bin):*

The Photon Pro is fairly unique for this class, as it contains a secondary 5mm red LED in addition to the main white Cree emitter
The location of the on/off switch is on the body of the light near the head (i.e. the traditional placement on standard consumer flashlights)
The Proton Pro has been available for some time. Although my sample was purchased recently, it does not seem to be updated from earlier shipping samples.
Main LED appears to be a Cree P4 on mine, based on its output/runtime characteristics. As such, max output is less than the Q5/R2 lights reviewed here. Overall efficiency for this class of emitter seems acceptable.
User interface is based on the familiar Photon keychain line, and is continuously-variable with a noticeable PWM frequency of 180-200Hz (depending on output level). Additional strobe/SOS/beacon modes are also available.
The main white LED can only be activated on Max, and then ramped down. However, the Min output level is nice and low. 
Ramp time is considerably faster than most continuously-variable lights (<2 secs), making it hard to select the exact level you want.
The low-intensity red LED can be activated from off in an increasing ramp.
Beam pattern of the main LED is somewhat ringy, with a large number of artifacts on my sample (likely due to the smooth reflector and red LED cut-out). Beam tint is a non-premium white (e.g. quite green on my sample).
The red LED illuminates automatically as the battery nears exhaustion on white light mode.
Build of this light emphasizes small size and ease of use. A thick tail-mounted bezel-pointed clip is included (removable).
Light cannot tailstand (unless modified), and tailcap threads are not anodized (so no tailcap lockout possible). 
Tailcap battery contact is not a traditional spring, but a bent gold-plated contact arm that projects from the tailcap. Note that mine had to be adjusted down from the stock position, as it dented the first battery I inserted into the light (i.e. it is fairly stiff).
Current retail price ~$50.






*Lumapower Connexion X2 (Cree Q5):*
Full review: Lumapower Connexion X2 Review (1AA): BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. 

The Connexion X2 is a revised version of the original Connexion - part of Lumapower's EDC line of KISS lights (i.e. keep it simple).
The light has 3 output levels, controlled by a recessed forward clicky switch. No strobe/SOS modes included. Memory mode is activated if you leave the light on for more than 1 sec in any given mode.
Light is current-controlled, and thus has good output/runtime efficiency.
Low mode level is quite low for a current-controlled light, but now as low as some of the PWM-based continuously-variable lights. Note that total runtime on alkaline was ~4.5 days, with slowly decreasing output over that time. This is perhaps the most efficient light at this level in the round-up.
Build quality has improved from earlier model EDC lights, and now features an accessible tailcap clicky with removable clip, type III hard anodizing, and other updates. Light remains ones of the smallest 1xAA lights available.
Very smooth beam, with wider than typical spillbeam (both due to the relatively shallow reflector). The head portion with reflector can be adjusted somewhat for focus.
Light can tailstand, although head/body lock-out is not possible.
Current retail price ~$50.






*NiteCore Defender Infinity (Cree Q5 - now available with R2):*
Full review: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production

The NiteCore Defender Infinity was the first continuously-variable PWM-based 1xAA light available. Although newer versions of this light are now out (see the D10 below), the original NDI is still available and a strong contender.
User interface is fairly straightforward, with a head switch (loosen-tighten twist) required to activate the ramp or change modes (see review for more info).
Output/runtime efficiency is good for a PWM-based light.
PWM is at a high enough frequency to be undetectable by eye.
Light is very well built, with a more aggressive look than typical in 1xAA lights.
Type III hard anodized in a dark natural finish, also available in a non-anodized nickel-plated finish.
Light comes with a forward-clicky (momentary mode) has a tailcap lock-out feature. Light cannot tailstand. 
Current retail price is ~$75 for Q5 versions, and ~$80 for the new R2 versions.






*NiteCore D10 (Cree Q5 - R2 now available - also available with Golden Dragon Plus):*
Full review: NiteCore D10 & EX10 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS & more! 

The D10 uses a revised version of the NDI circuit, with a new intuitive simple-to-use continuously-variable interface accessed by the tail (see full review).
Light uses an innovative piston-drive mechanism without a clicky-switch (switching is controlled by a contact ring in the head). 
Output/runtime efficiency is good, similar to the NDI on which it is based. Note that I have observed some variability in terms of max output on different D10 samples (see Max runtime graphs for comparison of two D10-Q5 samples).
Beam profile depends on the emitter choice. Cree emitter versions produce a fairly typical Cree beam profile (i.e. dark ring around the hotspot). GDP versions have a broader and wider corona around the hotspot, but with some bluish tint variation into the outer spillbeam. See my D10-GDP review for a through discussion of the differences.
High quality build, type III hard anodized in a dark natural finish.
Complete lock-out is not available, but partial can be achieved by entering into momentary mode (i.e. not fully tightened).
Light is one of the smallest 1xAA lights available.
Current retail price is ~$55 for GDP/Q5 versions, ~$60 for the new R2 versions.






*NiteCore EZAA (Cree Q5):*

The EZAA is NiteCore's attempt to make the smallest possible 1xAA light, suitable for keychain carry. oo:
Light features a twisty interface with just two modes - 10 lumens and 130 lumens (tighten the head to activate the light on Low, tighten further to activate Hi).
The original release of the EZAA had to be recalled due to unexpectly low output and runtime efficiency on Lo. The newly revised version has fixed the Lo mode issue - and added Li-ion (14500) support.
Output/runtime performance is now consistent with the revised specs. Overall output/runtime efficiency on Lo is ok, but not as high as some of the defined-output constant-current competition.
Beam is smooth with limited throw, and relatively free of Cree rings.
Build quality is quite good for such a small twisty light - but as with all such lights, there is some concern over potential "battery crushing" if too much force is used to over-tighten the light on Hi.
Also comes with a relatively warm "neutral tint" Cree emitter
Currently retails new for ~$50.






*Olight I15 (Cree R2):*

The Olight I-series lights are basically a merger of the older Olight T-series build with the ITP circuit and UI - both revised and tweaked in a new format with the latest R2 Cree emitters. :thumbsup:
Build is similar to the T15 described below, with the addition of a protruding forward clicky and anti-roll ring.
Circuit is similar to the ITP C7 described above, with a shortened ramp time and revised UI to support strobe/SOS with a tactical forward clicky.
Please see the Olight Infinitum Round-up review for a greater discussion of the updates to this line.
Light retails new for ~$55.






*Olight T15 (Cree Q5):*

 Note: The T10 (1xCR123A) and T15 (1xAA) use a common head/tail, with different body tubes. T10 is shown above, but packaging would be similar for the T15.
Like Fenix, Olight uses a current-controlled circuit for its various output modes. Unlike Fenix, Olight's circuit can maintain regulated output on all levels on 3.7V Li-ions (Fenix is largely direct drive on 3.7V Li-ion). Note that this applies to the 2008 Olight models (the original 2007 versions had a virtually identical circuit to Fenix).
Output/runtimes were generally excellent across the range of outputs. While the lowest setting is not as low the PWM-based competition, it is lower than some current-controlled lights. Note that the new Fenix LD10 has a similar low level. 
Light comes with a reverse clicky tailswitch, five output levels selected in sequence by a loosen-tighten switch of the head. Soft-pressing the tailswitch will move you into strobe followed by SOS modes. Light has a memory mode retaining the last level used.
Spillbeam width is narrower on the T15 compared to most of the other Cree-based 1xAA lights, but overall output and max throw are similar to the original Fenix L1D-Q5. 
Light uses a two-stage hybrid reflector - textured at the base near the emitter (to smooth out Cree rings), smooth near the top (to improve throw). The same reflector is used in the ITP C7 shown above.
Build quality is high. Light has a substantial feel.
Anodized tailcap threads allow for lock-out, and light can tailstand.
Light retails new for ~$50






*Regalight EDC (Cree Q5):*
Full review: Regalight EDC Review (Original and Revised circuit): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc. 

The Regalight EDC is a 1xAA light with optional Hawk Snipe Turbo head that could potentially rival the dedicated 18650 throwers (in theory).
Unfortunately, initial release was plagued by several problems - including a malfunctioning circuit that caused a severe battery short on Max, faulty low battery warning, and a tailcap switch that couldn't handle the current demands.
A revised circuit and switch were released that resolved these problems, but the light was driven at about half the promised maximal level. The official EDC thus has the lowest max level on 14500 of any light in my collection. 
Recently, a number of EDC lights have shown up on the discount deal sites, but the origin and provenance of these lights is unknown. At least one version seems authentic, and actually has considerably improved max output with similar efficiency (see my Regal EDC review for a comparison).
Overall output/runtime efficiency is excellent for a PWM-based circuit.
User interface is limited, with only a single saved state possible. Mode switching (including activation of the continuously-variable ramp) is a bit cumbersome.
Spillbeam width on the standard head is wider than typical for this class, with good throw. The Hawk Snipe Turbo head produces outstanding throw with a typical spillbeam width.
Overall build quality is good, although the body feels somewhat thinner and lighter than I would have expected. Type III anodizing and tailcap lockout are included.
Current retail price is unknown - it is unclear if Regal is still in business. The origin and availability of EDC lights on the discount deal sites is unclear.






*Tiablo TL-1 (Cree Q5):*

The TL-1 is a new 1xAA class light by Tiablo, previously best known for their 18650-based throwers (A8/A9/A10/ACE).
The light has two set-able states, and includes a continuously-variable output ramp (uses PWM, but at an undetectable level). Second set-able state also includes options for various strobe modes (1-15 Hz), SOS and beacon locater modes.
Three rapid soft-presses followed by a press-and-hold are required to activate the programming features. However, there is no visual or tactile feedback to assist you (i.e. too much force when pressing and the light flashes on - interrupting the sequence - too little force and the ramp won't activate). The switch on mine has a somewhat soft and "squishy" feel, compounding the problem. But I found the JetBeam, Nitecore, and Liteflux switches all took some time to get used to as well.
More significantly, my sample is exceedingly difficult to program with a protected 14500 cell installed (compared to standard batteries). 
Min output is not quite as low as most of my other PWM-based continuously-variable lights. The ramp speed at the lower levels is faster than typical, making it difficult to select the extremely low levels (but the overall ramp is visually-linear). 
Throw is quite good, but overall spillbeam width is among the narrowest of lights in this class.
The TL-1 is one of the longest 1xAA lights in my collection, with abnormally elongated strike bezel protrusions. 
Overall build quality is high, with natural type III hard anodizing.
Light can tailstand (and headstand), and tailcap lock-out is available thanks to anodized threads. Note the head can be removed to allow the light to run in "candle" mode (i.e. bare emitter).
The battery tube was originally labelled with the Regal logo, and subsequently covered up by an abnormally large white battery orientation logo (the original Regal logo is still faintly visible). 
Current retail price is ~$55.






*Zebralight H50 (Cree Q5):*
Full review: Zebralight H50 Q5 1AA - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES & more 

Note: A new version of this 1xAA light (similar in build to the H30) has been announced - the H501. I have not seen a sample yet.
Although often marketed as a headlamp, the H50 is a very versatile little light that is pure flood (i.e. no reflector).
The H50 has 3 modes, accessed by a twist of the tailcap (i.e. twisty interface). Light comes on Low, and Med-Hi can be access in sequence by repeated off/on switch. There is no memory mode. 
Selection of output levels is good, with excellent output/runtime efficiency.
The light may be current-controlled - if it uses PWM, the frequency is high enough that I can't detect it. 
Light lacks true low modes on 14500, and max output is extremely bright on my sample. This may have been revised on the recently announced update, the H501. 
Note that in Med/Lo, the light has a long "moon mode" on protected 14500 (i.e. doesn't just rapidly drop to zero output when the protection voltage is reached). 
Smallest 1xAA light in my collection - lack of switch and reflector makes this light not much bigger than a 1xAA battery. Weight of the bare light is a negligible 18g. 
Despite thin and lightweight nature, build quality is very good. Good machining and anodizing (type III - HA). 
Can tailstand (and headstand for that matter)
In headlamp mode, the included silicone bracket holds the light fairly firmly, but has enough play so you can still rotate the light easily. This means that the light can also rotate on you inadvertently while you are moving around.
Light retails for ~$65.

*UPDATE: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)* :help:

Although there is too much info to easily summarize here, there are a few common questions that can be quickly addressed.

*Which light has the most overall output?*
Depends on battery type. On standard batteries (NiMH, alkaline) the Eagletac P10A and Nitecore NDI/D10 (Cree version) currently have the highest output in my testing. Note that max output on the D10 can be somwhat variable. On 14500, the Eagletac P10A, JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS, and Fenix L1D/LD10 have the most output. Note that the P10A and Fenix lights lack all low modes on 14500.

*Which light has the lowest Lo mode?*
On standard batteries (NiMH, alkaline), the NiteCore D10 and LRI Proton Pro are capable of the lowest possible outputs. On 14500, the D10 retains the lowest low modes. But most of the PWM-based lights have fairly low Lo modes on all batteries, which may suffice for you. 

*Which light has the greatest throw?*
Without question, the Regal EDC with Hawk Snipe Turbo head has the best throw. For standard 1xAA lights, the JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS, Tiablo TL-1 and Eagletac P10A have the greatest throw on all batteries.

_*Which light is the most floody? *_
The Zebralight H50 is a true flood light - there is no reflector. The Lumapower Connexion X2, Regal EDC and Tiablo TL-1 have a removable head/reflector portion, and can therefore also run in pure flood mode.

With reflectors installed, none of these lights are particularly floody. The Lumapower X2 has the widest spillbeam, followed by the Regal EDC with standard bezel. The LRI Proton Pro, ICON Rogue 1, Lumapower X2, and NiteCore EZAA have the least amount of throw.

_*Which light has the smoothest beam profile?*_
All reflectored Cree-based lights are somewhat ringy, but the ICON Rogue 1 and Lumapower X2 have the smoothest beams (X2 is also somewhat focusable). The Nitecore D10 GDP version has a very smooth beam, although there is some tint variation across the beam (i.e. blue-tinted in the intermediate spillbeam). The NiteCore EZAA is also fairly smooth.

*Which light is the most efficient?* 
The answer to this question depends on what specific output level you are interested in, and on what battery type (i.e. there is no universal answer). In general terms, "current-controlled" lights with pre-defined output levels are typically more efficient than PWM-based lights at those specific levels. However, PWM-based lights are typically capable of producing much lower output levels, which in turn translates into longer runtimes. You'll have to check out the runtime graphs to determine for yourself.

*Which light is the best built?*
I'm not touching that one with a ten foot battery tube.  What I can say is that all the above lights are at least minimally acceptable in my books. Beyond that, you generally get what you pay for ... 


Hope you found the detailed comparisons helpful! :twothumbs


----------



## tnforever (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantastic! Time to do one for the 1xAAA?

Looking for an EDC, this will be perfect for me, thanks!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thank you* for all your hard work, SelfBuilt.


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## TooSharp (Mar 5, 2009)

Very exhaustive review. Top notch!!!


----------



## Abyssos (Mar 5, 2009)

Selfbuilt,

Why no conclusion section or choice of favorites? There is no clear winner?


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 5, 2009)

despite the long horns i love my TL-1 especially the build quality and the UI.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 5, 2009)

Great job *Selfbuilt*! Had I found this thread earlier I might have ordered a few different lights. I will be happy with the Fenix LD20 but now I am intrigued by the LumaPower ConneXion and ConneXion X2 as far as runtime and reasonable cost.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 5, 2009)

You have surpassed yourself. This is a staggering body of work, beautifully and painstakingly compiled and laid out. It is the definitive reference work for these lights. Thank you very much indeed!

Moving it to the Reviews section now.


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome reviews Selfbuilt!

BTW, I had not realized the Connexion X2 could last 4.5 days on alkaline?!

THat's pretty outstanding for a current controlled light.



Wow, cool new smiley!


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 5, 2009)

Eric (Selfbuilt)

As you know I've been waiting for you to finish this comparison review. You truly have outdone yourself. Thank you. Your contributions to CPF are unmeasureable. I look forward to reading each and every word and the posts and comments to follow.

Bill


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 5, 2009)

Abyssos said:


> Selfbuilt,
> 
> Why no conclusion section or choice of favorites? There is no clear winner?


 
Selfbuit usually leaves the reader to decide which light is the clear winner for themselves based on each lights merits and your perceived faults. It is one of the reasons his reviews are so popular, he tries very hard to state the facts and leave as much as possible of his personal opinion on the sidelines. When opinion is given it is based as much on fact as possible.

Bill


----------



## h2oflyer (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent !

Where would we be without Selfbuilt's reviews :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2009)

tnforever said:


> Fantastic! Time to do one for the 1xAAA?


Not likely, I'm afraid - pulling this one together nearly killed me.  Truth be told, I'm not as crazy on the 1xAAA form factor due to the lower battery capacity - so I haven't bothered to accumulate too many samples.



Abyssos said:


> Selfbuilt,
> Why no conclusion section or choice of favorites? There is no clear winner?





Hitthespot said:


> Selfbuit usually leaves the reader to decide which light is the clear winner for themselves based on each lights merits and your perceived faults. It is one of the reasons his reviews are so popular, he tries very hard to state the facts and leave as much as possible of his personal opinion on the sidelines. When opinion is given it is based as much on fact as possible.


Thanks Bill, appreciate that. I do try to avoid personal opinion as much as possible - I prefer to let the facts speak for themselves, so users can draw their own conclusions about what works for them. But since people always ask, I have demured recently and added a "preliminary observations" section to most of my full reviews (note these are not meant as conclusions, but just my initial perceptions and perspective).

In this case, I felt this round-up review was getting WAY too long as it is, and an extra conclusion section would just repeat a lot of the text. At 16 currently shipping lights, it's also hard to define clear leaders in any given category. If I have time, I may come back to this review and add some general comments at the end - but this would be more in the form of general observations between current-controlled vs PWM-based lights, twist vs click interfaces, beam patterns and their intended uses, etc. 



nanotech17 said:


> despite the long horns i love my TL-1 especially the build quality and the UI.


I agree that build quality is very high. But I find it difficult to reliably enter programming modes with the clicky (i.e. too "squishy" and too sensitive). Seems especially tricky on 14500 for some reason (longer battery length maybe?). Could be it will just take me longer to get used to it - to be fair, it took time to learn the right "feel" for the JetBeam, Nitecore and Liteflux switches at first as well.



gunga said:


> Awesome reviews Selfbuilt!
> BTW, I had not realized the Connexion X2 could last 4.5 days on alkaline?!
> Wow, cool new smiley!


Thanks for the reminder - I forgot to mention the total Lo alkaline runtime for the X2 (~3 days to 50%, ~4.5 days to shut-down). It is very impressive. I think it reflects the lower output Lumapower was able to achieve on low (compared to Fenix/Olight). Probably the most efficient current-controlled Lo mode I've seen, with the Zebralight coming in second at ~3.5 days (lower output initially, but fully-regulated, so total output over those 3.5 days average out to about the same).

Oh, and I like the other new smiley added recently: :tired:

Seems appropriate after this monster round-up!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for this great work. It should really help lots of folks in their decisions. I especially appreciate the new Proton Pro review. It's long been one of my favorites. I've got some dented batteries, too. Might have to try some adjusting.

Geoff


----------



## TONY M (Mar 5, 2009)

Super, super work as usual SB! :thumbsup: Wow, some long hours must have gone into this.

Wonderful comparison!:twothumbs

Thank you.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for another great review, selfbuilt.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Review...fantastic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## frosty (Mar 6, 2009)

Another super review. Thanks.


----------



## greyling22 (Mar 6, 2009)

so after the jetbeam, and excluding the hawk snipe headed regal, which 3 lights throw the farthest?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 6, 2009)

Just updated the review with some summary comments at the very end. 

These take the form of Frequently Asked Questions, since there are a number that generally come up. For example, which light is brightest overall, throws the furthest, most efficient, most floody, most likely to set your hair on fire, etc. (ok, maybe not that last one :nana.

Cheers!


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 8, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> Just updated the review with some summary comments at the very end.
> 
> These take the form of Frequently Asked Questions, since there are a number that generally come up. For example, which light is brightest overall, throws the furthest, most efficient, most floody, most likely to set your hair on fire, etc. (ok, maybe not that last one :nana.
> 
> Cheers!


 
Nice addition Eric. I've finally had a chance to give the review a little more than a once over, shows some interesting quirks if you read between the lines. 

While the Tiablo is listed as one of the best throwers it is not listed as one of the brightest. In fact by looking at your light test tables, the Tiablo is 38% dimmer than the Eagletac in the ceiling bounce test and 25% dimmer in the lightbox max test on a 14500. While a 38% difference may only be visualized as 20 percent less bright, I consider that a major difference in brightness for the same emitter. It shows the importance the reflector plays in the throw / spill of a light regardless of overall Lumens. AND what the heck are those railroad ties on the head of the Tiablo? lol 

Also you list the NDI as being one of the brightest on (Regular) batteries. It is also an interesting quirk in my opinion that this light scored much lower in overall brightness than some of the other offerings on a 14500. The NDI is without a doubt one of my favorite lights, and while I commend Nitecore for offering great performance on regular batteries, I can't help but want more/higher performance (brightness) on a 14500. :mecry: 

Give me a chance to digest more as I read through your review again. 

BTW: I really wanted to know which light was built the best. lol 

Cheers A,

Bill


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 8, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> The NDI is without a doubt one of my favorite lights, and while I commend Nitecore for offering great performance on regular batteries, I can't help but want more/higher performance (brightness) on a 14500. :mecry:


Thanks Bill ... at the time of the NDI's release, there was some discussion around just that. Nitecore confirmed that it was an explicit design decision they made, since they were concerned about the effect of heat on emitter longevity if maximally driven on 14500 (given the relatively small mass of a 1xAA light). Of course, my NDI samples are all from the early production runs - I don't know for sure if they've maintained that philosophy more recently.

As for the Tiablo, I think a good general way to look at it is that lights tend to fall into one three tiers when it comes to max output - and not necessarily the same tier class for each battery type. This 3-tier max structure is especially noticeable on the 14500 tests (although there are exceptions, of course). If we consider tier 1 to the highest regulated max output and tier 3 to be lowest regulated max output, then the following pattern emerges:


The Eagletac P10A is a tier 1 light on both NiMH and 14500 (although not regulated on 14500)
The NDI is a tier 1 light on NiMH and a tier 2 light on 14500
The Tiablo TL-1 is a tier 2 light on both NiMH and 14500 (although initial output is in the tier 1 range on NIMH, it rapidly drops to tier 2 regulated status).
Fenix is a tier 2 light on NiMH and a tier 1 light on 14500
and so on ...
Clearly, each manufacturer has chosen their set of "sweet spots" for different battery types.


----------



## divine (Mar 8, 2009)

On the very last runtime chart, there is a Gray line across the bottom that runs straight past the 10 hour mark. I can't tell which light it is from the legend. The D10's have Gray lines next to them, but one says not tested and the other says 3 hours and something til 50%. :duh2:

Maybe I'm just reading it wrong.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 8, 2009)

divine said:


> On the very last runtime chart, there is a Gray line across the bottom that runs straight past the 10 hour mark.


Sorry divine - that should only have been a dot on the Y-axis for the NDI on its lowest setting (since I haven't tested it). I'll fix it next time I'm in front of my main computer.


----------



## Thujone (Mar 9, 2009)

This is the first I have seen of the decreasing brightness 'feature' on the icons. Not sure what I think of using a driver to emulate the worst part of direct driving a light. Thoughts?


----------



## Creecher (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a bit of a CR123 fan, as my first new light in years is a Nitecore Extreme, but I have to say, you certainly put the hours in Selfbuilt. I think it may have been your reviews that convinced me about the Nitecore, come to that. Thanks, have a beer or something!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2009)

Thujone said:


> This is the first I have seen of the decreasing brightness 'feature' on the icons. Not sure what I think of using a driver to emulate the worst part of direct driving a light. Thoughts?


There is a discussion in my Rogue review thread, as well as some of the other Rogue threads. I think most CPFers share your concern, although it is unclear how general flashlight users would perceive it.



Creecher said:


> Thanks, have a beer or something!


Thanks, I could use one. 

Cheers! :buddies:


----------



## Superorb (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW, great roundup here  Nice work.

I just got my ConneXion X2 yesterday, and I've noticed some weird behavior. When changing modes, it appears to flash and then move onto the next lower mode. It looks weird, and I expected it to change modes without this weird flash between modes. 
I've also noticed the output on my copy to look strange, it's hard to describe.
I also replaced the rear cap with a GITD one from DX that protrudes more than stock. It's MUCH easier to use like this.

Other than that, the finish is great and it's a tiny light that looks great to EDC.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 30, 2009)

i know i'm late but i just my hand on the P10A (my friend bought it) and :wow:the built quality is top notch and the beam on alkaline is so bright even brighter on eneloop.I can't believe it that it only powered by 1 AA


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> i know i'm late but i just my hand on the P10A (my friend bought it) and :wow:the built quality is top notch and the beam on alkaline is so bright even brighter on eneloop.I can't believe it that it only powered by 1 AA


It is pretty amazing how bright a single 1xAA light can be now - the P10A is a good example.

FYI, since doing this review, I've noticed that "budget" versions of the Regal EDC have started showing up on the discount deal sites. I'm not sure of the origin of these lights, but at least one sample had improved output over the officially released model (see my Regal EDC review for a discussion). However, that is likely to be quite variable - you never really know what you are going to get on those sites (or where it actually came from). :sigh:


----------



## funkL (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for this series of reviews! I appreciate your efforts.

Today's 1xAA flashlights have a great combination of output, portability and cost-effectiveness (with alkaline AA cells available everywhere), and I can see myself only getting AA-powered flashlights in the future. I look forward to the next round-up!


----------



## enlighten (Jun 11, 2009)

I’d love to see you add the Akoray K-106 to this roundup. Scorned by some, lauded by others, it would be great to see how it really compares.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 12, 2009)

FYI, the NiteCore EZAA (revised version) and Olight I15 have both been added to the review. :wave:

I realize the runtime graphs are looking a little crowded now, as there are a a bunch of lights included that are no longer available. Rather than continuing to update this thread, I will post a revised "Part V" once the next crop of 1xAA lights are tested. This Part IV will stay up to allow you to compare back to the older lights.



enlighten said:


> I’d love to see you add the Akoray K-106 to this roundup. Scorned by some, lauded by others, it would be great to see how it really compares.


Yes, I see there is a lot of interest in that light. I have ordered it, and will add it to the next iteration of this review. Will likely be a few weeks though.


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 18, 2009)

Could you go into a bit of detail on how the comparison numbers in the table can best be understood? I mean, could you please define the terms like "lighbox max" so newer folks like me can relate that to practical terms? Maybe it's been discussed before someplace, but I haven't found it. For example, some lights in the table have a lightbox max of 50 but the same lights vary in ceiling bounce max from 3.4 to 4.0 . . . I can't picture exactly what those differences would mean in actual use. 

Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> Could you go into a bit of detail on how the comparison numbers in the table can best be understood? I mean, could you please define the terms like "lighbox max" so newer folks like me can relate that to practical terms? Maybe it's been discussed before someplace, but I haven't found it. For example, some lights in the table have a lightbox max of 50 but the same lights vary in ceiling bounce max from 3.4 to 4.0 . . . I can't picture exactly what those differences would mean in actual use.


No problem, I realize it's not obvious. I have been meaning to provide more background on my website, but here's the short version.

"Lightbox" Max refers to the relative output reading captured in my lightbox on the light's max setting. My lightbox is based on similar principles as Doug (Quickbeam) developed for his outstanding flashlightreviews.com (lightbox instructions now available here: FR lightbox/overall output). In my case, I have adjusted the design for runtime tests (the opening is at the base of the carton), and have permanently mounted a sensor to reduce variability. Basically, this is a a very simple and easy way to capture the overall output of a light. Note that each lighbox is unique, so the output numbers are completely relative (i.e. why no lux/lumen estimate is given). But you can compare across lights tested in the same box.

"Ceiling Bounce" refers to another simple way to measure output (again on Max, in my case). Stick the flashlight in candle-mode on the floor of a small room with no windows, such as a closet or small bathroom (i.e. light pointing up at the ceiling). Place a lux light-meter on the floor near the light, with its sensor also pointing up. The measurement you get is the result of the diffuse light hitting the sensor after bouncing off the ceiling (and four walls) of the room. Again, every room is different, so you can't compare one person's ceiling bounce numbers to another - but they do give you another simple way to compare outputs across lights for a given room/light meter. Note that I find this method to be more variable (i.e. one day to the next, the readings can change slightly due to precise placement of light and sensor in the room, ambient light slipping under the door, etc.).

I present both results so you can decide for yourself which you prefer to go by. Personally, I tend to trust the lightbox for low output lights like the 1xAA reviewed here (the scale is a lot more sensitive at the low end). It is also far more consistent - if I do another run tomorrow, I know the results typically won't vary by more than 1-2% in output readings (whereas I could easily see up to 10-15% variation in ceiling bounce tests from day to day). Where the ceiling bounce has the most value for me is for really high-powered lights (like the MC-E/P7 lights, or heavy throwers). I know the lightbox tends to underestimate those, since it is too small to really integrate the beams much.

Neither of these is a real solution for a properly calibrated integrating sphere, but I'm just a hobbyist here.  Between the two, you should have a pretty good feel for relative outputs.


----------



## qip (Jun 18, 2009)

how are you coming along on the quarks


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Selfbuilt, that explanation helps a great deal! That also helps me see why someone else's lightbox numbers seemed so far "off" after seeing yours. They weren't off at all, for their box.


----------



## curry__muncha (Jul 5, 2009)

excellent comprehensive reviews as usual! =D

what would we do without u!


----------



## berry580 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Selfbuilt, ever considered reviewin the Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3.0?

what do you think?

thank you


----------



## HighLumens (Aug 11, 2009)

qip said:


> how are you coming along on the quarks


+1


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Hey Selfbuilt, ever considered reviewin the Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3.0?


Yes, I may be reviewing this one eventually - a dealer is interested in sending it to me, but I don't have an ETA yet.



qip said:


> how are you coming along on the quarks





HighLumens said:


> +1


Yeah, I know this round-up is a bit out of date (as are most of my others). Too many new lights coming in, no time to update the old round-ups. 

I plan to get back to these once things quiet down. It's probably about time for Part V soon ...


----------



## Superorb (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a roundup like this but for 18650 lights?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 11, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Is there a roundup like this but for 18650 lights?


No, I've been meaning to start one of those as well. It will be limited though, since there are probably more lights in this class than anything else, and I only have a handful. We'll see what I can do when things quiet down .... in meantime, keep an eye out for my upcoming Eagletac T100C2 and T20C2 reviews, as they will have a lot of comparisons in them (lights are currently in testing).


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Aug 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Hey Selfbuilt, ever considered reviewin the Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3.0?
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> thank you


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm very interested how the new *version 3* Jet 1 Pro w/IBS compares. I was just looking at it here and noticed it says driver efficiency is improved 30%, and it uses an R2 LED now. 

Looks like a baby Jet-III-M and features a stainless steel bezel ring. Made to run on AA or 14500.

If you look at the link, you'll see it claims 240 lumens for 45 minutes on 14500. That's absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Sep 6, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> I'm very interested how the new *version 3* Jet 1 Pro w/IBS compares. I was just looking at it here and noticed it says driver efficiency is improved 30%, and it uses an R2 LED now.
> 
> Looks like a baby Jet-III-M and features a stainless steel bezel ring. Made to run on AA or 14500.
> 
> If you look at the link, you'll see it claims 240 lumens for 45 minutes on 14500. That's absolutely amazing!!


 
+1

We need a review.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 17, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, I may be reviewing this one eventually - a dealer is interested in sending it to me, but I don't have an ETA yet.


 
I just received mine today and I am very impressed. (Jetbeam-I Pro V3.0)

This is my first Jetbeam and I can honestly say I can't wait to buy another. This light appears as bright as any light I have. It is even brighter than my Milky Creemator on one 4.2V Li-ion. I may have to send that light in for a emitter upgrade. The Jetbeam has a Nice spot for good throw and I really like the IBS circuit. 3 user setable modes is fantastic. It will probably replace my NDI as my pocket light. Bugoutgear shipped fast. Can't wait to order the III M or the RRT-2. 

I can't wait to read your review on this one Eric. Hopefully you will receive it soon. I think it may be time for Part V.  lol

Bill


----------



## Strmtrper6 (Sep 18, 2009)

Even with (or maybe because of) all this great information , I still can't pick an EDC to purchase. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 18, 2009)

Strmtrper6 said:


> Even with (or maybe because of) all this great information , I still can't pick an EDC to purchase. Thanks for the posts.


 
Welcome to CPF Strmtrper6. It can be confusing. Lets not steal this thread but, for your first starting thread you may want to tell members what your needs and likes are, and let them help you choose. It seems to be a favorite activitly here that members enjoy. Helping the new and some seasoned members pick new lights based on their activities or special needs is part of the fun of CPF.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## __philippe (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> I just received mine today and I am very impressed. (Jetbeam-I Pro V3.0)
> ...
> I can't wait to read your review on this one Eric. Hopefully you will receive it soon. I think it may be time for Part V.  lol
> 
> Bill


 
Request seconded. 

I eagerly anticipate reading Selbuilt's forthcoming Jetbeam-I Pro V3.0 review 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 27, 2010)

I know I'm a little late to this party...

I tried a few AA lights looking to bump my P2D Q5 from EDC. Regal EDC is a bit too big and wonky to use. Jtebeam MK IIX has noticable PWM in anything but high mode. ConneXion is almost there. As L1D Q5 I'm just not happy with the output.

I am fairly certain a Quark AA could be the light. On Li Ion it will get brighter and dimmer than my P2D.

THANK YOU for all the work!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 29, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I know I'm a little late to this party...


Sorry this thread is rather out of date now - a lot of these lights are no longer around. 

Haven't had time to revamp the round-ups reviews (just too many new lights to write up). But if you check out some of my recent 1xAA reviews (e.g. Fenix LD10 R4, upcoming Zebralight SC50, etc), you will at least see some newer sets of output/runtime tables and graphs. :wave:


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any update on the latest top of the crop AA lights roundup?


----------

